# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Kinh nghiệm khám phá du lịch Iceland

## caffebuonle

Nếu như Iceland mang một vẻ đẹp siêu thực của mùa đông thì mùa hè Băng Đảo lại khoác cho mình một màu áo rực rỡ và kì vỹ trên những cung đường hoa nở tím ngắt cả chân trời . Mình có những kinh nghiệm du lịch khá nhiều nước trên thế giới nên hôm nay sẽ hướng dẫn kinh nghiệm Iceland nhé.
Iceland là một đất nước kì lạ với nhiều hiện tượng , vùng đất thiên nhiên ảo diệu, ở đây thiên nhiên giống như những mảng đối lập đan xen tạo nên nhiều ảo ảnh thú vị. Băng, lửa, sương mù , nước cứ thế đưa ta từ bất ngờ này đến ngạc nhiên khác.

Mình xin chia sẻ hành trình tại iceland như sau:

Vì là một băng đảo tách biệt nên theo mình nếu bạn nào có kế hoạch đi iceland thì nên đi Nauy trước đó vì hai nước này gần nhau vì thế chi phí vé máy bay cũng rất rẻ mà Nauy cũng là một đất nước vô cùng xinh đẹp không thể bỏ qua nến đi Bắc Âu

Đi lại: Mình bay từ Bergen đến thủ đô Reykijvic của Icland

Lưu ý: Vì iceland là một đất nước rộng lớn nhưng dân số cực thưa thớt, rong ruổi cả ngày mà có những chỗ đi vài tiếng mới gặp 1 cái xe đi ngược chiều nên tốt nhất là các bạn đi theo đoàn và thuê xe tại sân bay luôn

*Chuẩn bị:* Đổi bằng Việt Nam! sang bằng quốc tế chỉ mất 5 phút điền form và 3 ngày là có thể c được tại nhà ( Cái này phải nói là cải cách bất ngờ của Hành Chính Việt Nam, nên anh em ko cần phải thuê dịch vụ gì cả có thể tự điền form đk trong 5 phút là xong > Link online) dichvucong.gplx.gov.vn/faces/registration/home.xhtml

Sau khi có bằng xong thì tiến hành đặt xe trước. Nơi nhận xe là sân bay: Mình đặt của hãng avis với giá chấp nhận được đâu đó là 29$ – 50$ / ngày tuỳ loại xe mình chọn. Booking xong họ sẽ gửi cho mình code và khi đến sân bay thì ngay trước cửa đi ra sẽ có quầy phục vụ của các hãng và các bạn sắp hàng rồi đưa code và thanh toán là xong : avis.is

Lưu ý: Đường ở Iceland không rộng lắm và đa phần hạn chế tốc độ 90km.h nhưng phải nói là thiết kế rất đẹp và bằng phẳng mặc dù đi qua đồi núi hiểm trở, vì dân cứ thưa và người đi lại cũng rất ít nên lái xe khá an toàn nhưng anh em cũng đừng lạm dụng tốc độ quá vì có những đoạn gần như chẳng thấy xe nào ngoài xe mình nhưng tại các điểm đều có bắn tốc độ tự động

Đổ xăng: Các cấy xăng ở Iceland đều tự động và chỉ cần cắm thẻ chọn số tiền là xong , mình dùng thẻ visa debit cho cả hành trình cho ăn uống, đi lại, sinh hoạt đều ok ko có vấn đề gì phát sinh.

Ăn ở nghỉ ngơi : Để tiết kiệm chi phí thì mọi người có thể book hostel hoặc ở khách sạn thì tuỳ điều kiện, mình book trên booking và khá hài lòng , vì cũng chẳng ở nhà mấy , mở mắt sáng sớm là đi đến tận khuya mới về hoặc không về, nhưng nói chung thủ đô khá bé , chắc chỉ bằng TP Hải Dương ở Vietnam và đây cũng là nơi đông dân cư nhất còn các TP khác gần như không có người mấy

Ăn: Đi trên đường hàng quán cực ít và đóng cửa sớm nên mọi người mua thức ăn nhanh dự trữ sẵn là hợp lý nhất để đề phòng lúc đói, cũng như Nauy thì Iceland đồ ăn phải nói là siêu đắt. Có một quán Việt Nam và siêu thị Việt Nam gần đó nếu không quen có thể quá đó ủng hộ ông chủ ..Cũng siêu đắt nốt

Hành Trình: sau khi ổn định chỗ ở mọi người có thể xuất phát từ sáng sớm để tiết kiệm thời gian, mùa hè thì ngày cũng như đêm trời đều sáng nên được cái ăn gian được thời gian khám phá.

Mình xin chia sẻ hành trình đầu tiền là cung đường Golden crile ( Đây là cung khép ring nổi tiếng đi qua nhiều địa điểm thú vị mình có đánh dấu chi tiết trên bản đồ , đi chỗ này hết 1 ngày . ICELAND google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1lxU_mqEK0-SlK-w4cXznk1BgN4iqFn34

Đối với các địa điểm khác nếu có thời gian thì các bạn tự cân đối để di chuyển và đặt chỗ ở ( THeo mình nếu phải di chuyển cuốn chiếu lần lượt các vùng thì cứ 300km là nghỉ lại 1 đêm ở đâu đó, nếu là mùa đông thì phải chuẩn bị kĩ vì trời rất lạnh, nếu không đặt phòng trước là khá vất vả.

Rất tiếc là mùa hè không có Bắc Cực Quang nên đành lỡ hẹn dịp gần nhất .
Ngoài ra, mình cũng có những kinh nghiệm du lịch châu Âu, Châu Á. Nếu cần, bạn có thể inbox mình hướng dẫn kinh nghiệm du lịch các nước trên thế giới nhé.

----------

